# ProjectMick Build Thread - Reduced rotational losses? Meh.



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi there, new member on the forum as I have just picked up a 1.8t 225 Quattro MK1

As stated above, the car is a 225tt Quattro (BAM) and comes with most of its history (service book is stamped etc and has some extra paperwork) Clocks have been done by BBA reman and there isn't any rust on arches etc. Does need the belt doing, and could do with a Haldex filter & new oil so that will be the priority.

I do have some plans for the car which I will detail below. If there is anything you think I should be aware of please feel free to post, as although I have some previous experience with the platform in general (1.6 VW Bora & a member of UK-MKIVs.net) there are always model specific issues to find out about!

Once the servicing is done, I will be looking into the renewal of bushes and suspension - as you can see the car does come with comedy ride height (pre facelift I believe??) and the rear springs are on the last MOT as an advisory. As usual I will be ignoring calls to slam it and will probably go 30/40mm lower. With these cars that usually means adjustable rear tie bars so will have to factor that into my budget! Should look fine with spacers fitted & I still have my anni wheels from the Bora which will be making their way onto the car as well.

Other cosmetic stuff is fairly minimal - front splitter of some sort, Hofele Turbo rear spoiler extension, possibly change the front grill to a honeycomb one and maybe have the mirrors & centre section of the roof sprayed black.

Interior not a lot to do to be honest - maybe a little bit of bling but I'll be leaving this one alone on the whole. I have a couple of ideas for inside but nothing too drastic, although I am going to buy a second hand Air Con unit to see if I can get the Seat Arosa control knobs to fit somehow. There seems to be a fair bit of facelift stuff inside from what I have read on here so far, which is a bonus.

Performance wise - blimey! I appreciate I am coming from a 1.6 Bora so forgive my enthusiasm but I'm seriously impressed! It isn't just the power though it is also different to drive - if that is what the TT wishbone conversion does on the MKIV then I can understand why people rate it so highly! Am going to order some Defcon type inserts for the front wishbones and possibly get some R32 ARBs.

The car is already fitted with a Blue Flame cat back exhaust Forge 007DV and a K&N cone filter so makes all the right noises which helps! I will probably just add the ECS 2.0 coil pack set and maybe a Forge Hard boost pipe and Forge or Badger 5 TIP but will need to get used to the current power before I start messing around with it any more.

I will be getting it checked over before any of that though, as I'm probably leaking boost everywhere but don't realise it having come from a shopping cart of a car to this!

Obviously most of these plans will depend on what I can get for the parts off the Bora so we will see how it goes over the next few weeks but I'm planning on trying to get most of it (styling and handling wise) nailed down sooner rather than later so that I don't end up with a half finished car :roll:


















































































Thanks for looking, all comments welcome!


----------



## mcljot (Sep 20, 2015)

Looks in great condition and sounds like you know what you're up to with the usual priority mods  Look forward to seeing more of it 8)


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Very nice indeed, look forward to watching the progress.


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Silver and red looks great together, very nice.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice, like the red leather 8)


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

mcljot said:


> Looks in great condition and sounds like you know what you're up to with the usual priority mods  Look forward to seeing more of it 8)





adamchelseafc said:


> Very nice indeed, look forward to watching the progress.





OuTTlaw said:


> Silver and red looks great together, very nice.





Delta4 said:


> Nice, like the red leather 8)


Thanks guys - looking forward to getting stuck in! Hopefully I'll be able to get started pretty soon, although I'm going to have to try and stay away from the TT shop by the looks of it!! :lol:


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

All looks really good, as for mods, based on the pictures you posted it looks like your TT is still running the normal bulbs, a nice, easy, yet good mod is a full upgrade to LEDs for all your interior lights.

I bought this kit, all of the lights for under £22, bargain.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231556282871? ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

HeroicBroccoli said:


> All looks really good, as for mods, based on the pictures you posted it looks like your TT is still running the normal bulbs, a nice, easy, yet good mod is a full upgrade to LEDs for all your interior lights.
> 
> I bought this kit, all of the lights for under £22, bargain.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231556282871? ... EBIDX%3AIT


Thanks for that, I've stuck it on my ever growing Ebay watch list!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Not much to report on the car front at the minute - just had a service done along with the following items.

Oil (Mobil one ESP 5W30 rathert than the 10w40 semi synthetic specified on the last service report)
Oil filter 
Cambelt
Tensioner
Waterpump
Haldex Oil
Haldex filter
Thermostat
Expansion bottle
New oil pickup pipe
New engine mount

I will do the other filters/oils etc after xmas and hopefully get a chance to spruce up the engine bay a little whilst I'm in there!

I have managed to do a couple of little bits to the exterior

Changed my wheels for from my replica audi ones (which are for sale if anyone is interested) to my anniversary BBS RCs from the Bora. They need a refurb as the diamond cut has gone milky but I can run them over winter at least without worry!










Next I decided to put my TTOC sticker to good use & cover up the VW logo on my number plate surrounds










Finally, had a play around with the badging on the rear of the car and tried something different. Also, for anyone that is going to ask I will be getting the little dent sorted out!










Next immediate steps will be lowering and spacers. Also a LHD right hand tail light to even up the back and some new number plates!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

So long time, no post. Not really had much to update recently as I have been trying to work out which order I'm going to tackle all the little problems in :lol:

I was going to do lowering first however I have put that on hold for now as I want to focus on one area of the car at a time so thought it would be best to start off in the engine bay.

Decided to start with some of the easier bits - Vacuum hoses and relocating the N249. It's still a work in progress as next up is going to be the catch can and breather pipework so it will be neatened up over the next few weeks.

Began by removing the N249 from off of the cam cover, and splitting the loom to get enough length on it to relocate it at the front of the car. It is eventually going to live under the metal plate where it usually is on the Golf etc.










Got the two wires free and taped them up ready to be sleeved in some 6.5mm flexible conduit.



















and done










Next, prepared the vacuum box for relocation - some 4mm hose going up to 8mm hose was the order of the day.










and then relocated on one of the spare threads by the firewall (where some people mount a catch can)










Installed black coolant cap










very quckly "cleaned" the cam cover (not too much as I have a new one to go on but would be rude not to do SOMETHING about the mess it was in!)










Then decided to do something with the FPR line so cable tied it into position - will be ordering some nicer clips for it though when I have other more important things done.










and finally ran some extra vac lines with leftover hose. Again I'll neaten this all up one I have catch can TIP and cold side relocate done so for now there is a bit off excess hose!










Next up will be cold side relocate, catch can & breather hoses, cam cover (with new gasket as mine is leaking!!!) and if I can get the money together a larger charge pipe.

Then it's onto injector seals, inlet manifold spruce up and injector loom tuck.

After that is anyones guess.....


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Looking good mate.


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

ProjectMick said:


> So long time, no post. Not really had much to update recently as I have been trying to work out which order I'm going to tackle all the little problems in :lol:
> 
> I was going to do lowering first however I have put that on hold for now as I want to focus on one area of the car at a time so thought it would be best to start off in the engine bay.
> 
> ...


 Looking good mate. Like the colour change of vacuum pipes etc under the hood. Looking to do this too


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks guys, the worst part is working out how and where you are going to run the lines. Does look much better though even though I've barely done anything!


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

ProjectMick said:


> Thanks guys, the worst part is working out how and where you are going to run the lines. Does look much better though even though I've barely done anything!


Btw where did you get the red silicone hose from? Cheers


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

I got mine from RamAir - tried a couple of other suppliers but the different sizes were different shades of red. With these ones they all match up and seem good quality.

Also, they are a distributor for SFS hoses so will be using them for those as well - so far the customer service from them has been really good.

I used 4mm on the FPR & N249, 6mm for the DV, and 8mm for the rest. Might redo the line from the inlet manifold to the firewall in 8mm silicone pipe though as its a bit sturdier and I'm not sure I like it just flopping about as it is now!

Just grab a couple of reducing fittings as well in different sizes as some of them are different sizes each end.

Planning on doing the brake booster line (13mm) as well but will probably use flexible silicone as when I do the PCV pipes I'm going to route them a little differently to how they are now.


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

I've been looking for a good place to move the n249 to and saw your pictures. Is your turbo heat shielded..? I'd be a bit worried about the heat from the back of the engine/turbo/exhaust area going on the n249/hosing. I guess you could shield the box/hose in that area.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Boruki said:


> I've been looking for a good place to move the n249 to and saw your pictures. Is your turbo heat shielded..? I'd be a bit worried about the heat from the back of the engine/turbo/exhaust area going on the n249/hosing. I guess you could shield the box/hose in that area.


It's all standard at the minute but I figured that there is plenty of other stuff back there that could melt and hasn't yet!

Just been on a little run to Ebsfleet and back this morning and it seems ok from what I can see so I'll keep an eye on it. To be fair the standard location isn't particularly cool and plenty of people run catch cans in that area.

If it seems like an issue at any point though I'll shield it with something.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Not a big update, but one to keep the thread going. Fitted my S2000 filter just now - not taken the car out yet but having already had a K&N on the car I imagine it won't be much different. Its just bigger and Redder.










Did have a small fitment issue - there seemed to be some sort of bracket device which was supporting the TIP. Because of the size of the new filter, it caused the bonnet not to close fully without fouling it.










I didn't have time/tools to unbolt it properly (I'm sure it isn't OEM) so conducted a 5 minute hacksaw delete.










Just waiting on the heat shield now (which will give me somewhere to mount the catch can I hope!)

Postman keeps bringing lots of little items, so I'll keep updating as they get fitted.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Small update again - fitted this (sorry for the poor pic!)


----------



## tt_lee (Mar 10, 2016)

Looking very smart fella..


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

tt_lee said:


> Looking very smart fella..


Thanks dude - it's quite slow progress at the moment but there is a lot to do and I don't have huge amounts of time/money so I'm just collecting parts at the minute!

I also have a bad habit of buying stuff randomly when I spot it - even if I'm not going to fit it until a lot later!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

So these have arrived - cookbots along with new ARB bushes and 30mm front wishbone bushes.










The cookbots (for those who don't know) are inserts that emulate the original Audi TT front arms, which killed people so got recalled. They allow the fitment of the original 30mm bushes to improve the handling of the car.

I've just gone with standard TT rear control arm bushes and poly ARB ones. I do have a new front ARB in the shed (collars are broken on my original one so its knocking) and am in the process of ordering a 4motion rear ARB (16mm as opposed to the 14mm standard one).

Also got this from the same guy (Cookbot)










Will match up quite nicely with this once I've finished polishing out the scratches and brushing it using sandpaper & green scotchbrite pads.










034 Motorsport Coil Pack cover. Have my heat shield on order to go with the S2000 filter and waiting on a couple of other bits before I can start ordering my hoses, PCV valve and catch can etc (going with the stealth one now due to port orientation working better with my proposed location)

More updates soon - fingers crossed a half decent one in a couple of weeks!


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

ProjectMick said:


> So long time, no post. Not really had much to update recently as I have been trying to work out which order I'm going to tackle all the little problems in :lol:
> 
> I was going to do lowering first however I have put that on hold for now as I want to focus on one area of the car at a time so thought it would be best to start off in the engine bay.
> 
> ...


I'm liking this alot 8)


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

ryanmtt said:


> I'm liking this alot 8)


Thanks buddy, wanted to have a bit more done by now but am waiting on some parts in order to work out exactly how I'm going to run everything. It's all the little clips and connectors that are the problem - I always seem to miss one out when planning! Lol!


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Some decent progress buddy.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Sweetz said:


> Some decent progress buddy.


Thanks dude - will have some more items to post up soon thanks to a certain group buy


----------



## gtime (Mar 19, 2016)

Loving the red hosing, you mind me asking where you got it from? And the S2000 filter.
Picking mine up on Friday and already has some red detailing!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks - the red vacuum line I got from Ram Air - tried a different shop on Ebay first but the different sizes were different shades of red to each other so sent them back. The S2000 filter was on Ebay - I'll dig out the sellers name later and post it on here.

Yours looks nice - I will do the calipers red but it won't be for a while yet - I'll just end up trying to overhaul them as well and it will all get out of hand lol!


----------



## gtime (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks mate, I know it's taking the wee but any idea on lengths and sizes you ordered? 
Where are you located by the way?


----------



## gtime (Mar 19, 2016)

Ha ha, yeh needs a few bits doing. Cambelt, haldex service, new rear pads and a proper good polish with the da.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

gtime said:


> Thanks mate, I know it's taking the wee but any idea on lengths and sizes you ordered?
> Where are you located by the way?












No worries - I've just quickly hashed this up - it doesn't list every single one, but if you order 3m of 4mm, 3m of 6mm (I think that is too much but no harm having some spare) and 5m of 8mm that should cover you.

I did the N249 hoses as well which you cant really see very well on the picture down by the intake manifold, so I didn't label them. The vac reservoir went from 4mm up to 8mm (I cut the original housing a little to allow a clamp to fit but it probably isn't strictly necessary).

It's a mixture of 4,6 & 8 but you'll work out which to use once you have it in front of you.

I'm in East London/Essex area.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Managed to fit this in between the rain today










Should have been so so simple. Until I somehow destroyed one of the threads on the plate underneath trying to get a bracket on it to cable tie the N249 to!

All done now though 

(yes, I am going to do something about the dipstick once I remember where I put the aluminium handle I bought!)


----------



## gtime (Mar 19, 2016)

Looks great, like that a lot!
Would this work?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/291716259784 
Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Sorry I forgot to post the link - it is that exact filter that I have!


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

ProjectMick said:


> Changed my wheels for from my replica audi ones (which are for sale if anyone is interested) to my anniversary BBS RCs from the Bora. They need a refurb as the diamond cut has gone milky but I can run them over winter at least without worry!


I too own a set of Anniversary BBS RC's, however mine are not in a diamond machine finish and are missing the center caps and plates.  Any chance you could post up a close-up picture to see what type of setup you have with your RC's ?  Any specific info would be great !










Also, did your source the "oldschool" Audi badge on the back ? I WANT ONE SOO BAD ! Haha !



ProjectMick said:


> Small update again - fitted this (sorry for the poor pic!)


That's a beautiful knob !
May I ask where you sourced this from ?


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks for the comments - the wheels are powdercoated inside (grey) and the face is diamond cut. I don't have plates or centres, just the BBS badges (Japanese Import ones). Cut the tabs off the back and glued them on!

The Audi badge is a genuine one I just got on German eBay, was about £10.

Gear knob is from a company called MTech Engineering. They are roughly £25.

If I can grab some photos of the wheels when they were first done I'll post them up!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Here are a couple of pics of the wheels when new



















As you can see no centres, just the badges glued on.

Also, here is a photo of them on the Bora (just because I found it and miss it a little still!)


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Fitted my S2000 filter and heat shield - nice and easy job for once!










Also test fitted the TFSI red coil harness cover - took a bit of trimming to get it to fit and the wires are very very tight insde! I need to finish trimming and filing the rough edges but ill do that when I sort out the coil harness (lots of split wires in there!)

I will also need to trim the cam cover to allow it to sit properly as there are a couple of mounting tabs that cause it to sit slightly too high towards the back - a job for this weekend me thinks seeing as I have a spare one in the shed!










Got my Cookbot bling kit on and refitted the covers - all going smoothly except for one nutsert not going in (hole was too large for some reason - assuming previous owner had fettled with it for some reason)

So used some Gorilla epoxy glue to weld the nutsert in place and all seems well now.










So overall the bay isn't looking too horrible now. Plenty to do still but getting there.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Should probably request this gets moved to the build thread section now as well if someone could be so kind. Thanks!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Quick update - picked up a pair of Porsche Oil & Coolant caps, then for some reason decided that the Orange(Edit:Yellow!) and Blue logos on them offended me. So, in true ProjectMick style, I decided that I would just grab the Dremel, set to work and see what happened!










Shaved the logos off as carefully as I could (not very lol!), and then applied a very small amount of knifing putty. Sanded down and taped up.










Grabbed a can of black bumper spray from Halfords and whacked it on. Didn't try to go for a smooth finish as the original was slightly textured so wanted to keep as close to that as possible.

I think they have come out really well, nice and stealth.










I have also started shaving the rocker cover (this is more difficult than I first thought!!!) and am currently hacking my coil pack cover to bits as well. Pics of that in the next few days once I have worked out what I'm doing!


----------



## VOOA (Mar 23, 2016)

ProjectMick said:


> Fitted my S2000 filter and heat shield - nice and easy job for once!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you recommend having the heat shield around the air filter


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

VOOA said:


> Do you recommend having the heat shield around the air filter


I do normally recommend it to people if they ask, but mainly as it holds everything in place really well. I don't think it makes any real difference keeping things cool.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Popped my V6 rear valence on this morning, now just waiting on the front honeycomb grille to arrive then I can put the Quattro Sport one up for sale.










Not the most exciting update ever but keeps things moving!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Rocker cover is slowly getting there - all been done by hand/Dremel so not exactly flying through and the rain doesn't help (I work outside).

Not 100% sure how I'm going to deal with the holes (I don't do TIG welding - or any welding for that matter!) I'll probably be really ghetto and cut the heads off some screws then use some JB weld to fix them in. Can stick some Metalik filler over the top of that and hopefully be done with it.










Should have it ready to go off to the powdercoaters by the end of the week, and then while I'm waiting I can hopefully finish off trimming the coil pack cover down.


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Great progress. Love the oil and coolant caps


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

NWDSdaz said:


> Great progress. Love the oil and coolant caps


Thanks, they have had quite a few positive comments for something so "simple"! I am looking forward to getting them fitted but have to get this darned cover finished first!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Just waiting for tint spray to arrive so I can get to work on these.










Did a little more work on the cover but probably wont update anything until next week now. Hate waiting for things to arrive, especially when the weather is so good!


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

You can buy smooth cam covers from a non turbo 1.8 golf etc, AGN engine code

Just go to a scrap yard and find one

Looks like this-


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

ProjectMick said:


> Just waiting for tint spray to arrive so I can get to work on these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that just electrical tape covering the light output bits? how did you make sure you got a clear line around them?


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Kyle18uk said:


> You can buy smooth cam covers from a non turbo 1.8 golf etc, AGN engine code
> 
> Just go to a scrap yard and find one
> 
> Looks like this-


When researching I did see these, the only trouble is that I have an 034 coil pack cover which bolts to the rear of the rocker cover (I'm leaving this on mine). Otherwise I probably would have gone for one.



D13hpd95 said:


> ProjectMick said:
> 
> 
> > Just waiting for tint spray to arrive so I can get to work on these.
> ...


Yes, just electrical tape - its nice as it has a lot of give in it, meaning you can very carefully work it round. Takes a lot of time and patience though!

To be honest, it will never be 100% perfect, but if you look at the lights the "circles" are actually made up of multiple straight lines and aren't perfect circles anyway. (I know circles are actually made up of straight lines but you get my point)

What I will do is have a look once I have applied the tint and maybe tape off any sections that need excess tint removing etc. Just depends on how OCD I go with it. I'm hoping I get it right first time!!!

I'll probably get them clear coated at a bodyshop though - don't fancy killing myself with 2k clear in the back garden!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Car needs a couple of bits doing for MOT - I wanted to try and get through to the summer holidays before stripping it down and doing a few other bits under there but it wasn't to be.

Needs track rod end doing, has a corroded rear spring and a leaky front shock - all original stuff so needed doing.

Have been looking at the B12 kit from Bilstein as I wanted something that would last and always said I'm not getting coilovers.

Now look whats happened.....










B14PSS coilovers - I just gave up in the end and decided that if I did a rear seat delete, or take out the ballast from the back of the car, or relocate the battery etc etc I'd regret not being able to adjust it after.

I'm not going low

I'm not going low

I'm not going low........


----------



## gtime (Mar 19, 2016)

Your so going low!! Ha ha. But saying that pretty sure the bilstein are only 10mm lower than standard, someone was commenting on the FB page


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

I think that may be the B12 kit that isn't that low - it's a 25mm drop which is 5mm less than facelift suspension.

These say 30-50mm and I'm sure I've seen people lower than I would want to go on them!

Just waiting on top mounts now and should be fitting it on Thursday all being well.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

On my list of things to do (advisories) was a track rod end, leaking front right shock and corroded rear spring. So I finally bit the bullet and got some bits ordered.

Bilstein B14 Coilovers, Seat Cupra R top mounts, a pair of track rod ends, and some spacers (15mm front 25mm rear). Had already changed my rear number plate lights as the previous owner fitted flickering LED ones so apart from the front anti roll bar this would be the main things that needed doing.










Installed them on their highest setting - mainly as I don't want to be shelling out for adjustable tie bars just yet - my wallet couldn't take it lol! I was at pre facelift 4X4 height anyway so this is so much better even as it is.










Also fitted a honeycomb grille - need to get one side to clip in properly still as it was getting dark but looks ok. As you can see I have tried something a little different with the badging.


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Different! I like it!


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

335-340 (considering postfacelift is 350 is about as low as I find practical on the standard wheels with spacers.
Thats between rubbing/ground clearance and everything else.
Suspension alignment takes awhile too I'm sure that big counterweight on p/s rear has something to do with difficulties on lower than normal height .That could be just paranoia :lol:

Lookin good so far .Not sure about the quattro badge compared to 4 rings.


----------



## phoze (Mar 31, 2016)

Good stuff here - the quattro badge is certainly different. I do like the honeycomb though, I've considered a honeycomb grill with no badge but not sure if it will look too empty.

Looking forward to seeing your lights done, that's some impressive masking


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Winter20vt said:


> Different! I like it!


Thanks!



3TT3 said:


> 335-340 (considering postfacelift is 350 is about as low as I find practical on the standard wheels with spacers.
> Thats between rubbing/ground clearance and everything else.
> Suspension alignment takes awhile too I'm sure that big counterweight on p/s rear has something to do with difficulties on lower than normal height .That could be just paranoia :lol:
> 
> Lookin good so far .Not sure about the quattro badge compared to 4 rings.


Thanks - I haven't measured anything yet - going to do my MOT retest on Tuesday then I'll have another look at it. To be honest I wasn't going to go down the coilover route, but thinking further down the line if I do delete the rear seats (or remove the counterweight) I can adjust if needed.

The badge is going to divide opinion I'm sure. It may get moved at a later date, but only to be replaced by something even more controversial!



phoze said:


> Good stuff here - the quattro badge is certainly different. I do like the honeycomb though, I've considered a honeycomb grill with no badge but not sure if it will look too empty.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your lights done, that's some impressive masking


Thanks - as above, the badge is something a little different. Definitely takes a bit of getting used to. To be honest I wasn't sure about leaving it empty but it's easily done if I get bored of the Quattro logo.

Have just remasked the lights, should be able to get out and spray them sometime this afternoon once I've done some work!

Got one more pic of the car now that I have managed to get the front all clipped in properly!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Need to be taken for clear coating but I'm happy enough. Funny light in the photo but they look ok in person.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Fitted coolant and oil caps this morning and topped up the oil. Will probably give her a quick wash later as well if the weather holds.










Still need to finish off the rocker cover and get that sorted out - it's been put off due to the suspension bits, but needs to be done as soon as I can. Still trying to work out which kidney to sell so I can buy that Hofele Turbo spoiler as well!


----------



## phoze (Mar 31, 2016)

ProjectMick said:


> Need to be taken for clear coating but I'm happy enough. Funny light in the photo but they look ok in person.


Nice job, really like the look of these. Looking forward to seeing what they look like on the car.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Cheers - they seem to have come out ok - im away in a few days so I'll have to wait until next week to go and speak to my local body shop about clear coating them. Not sure whether to go with plain clear coat or to get him to put a very light tint in it.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

ProjectMick said:


> On my list of things to do (advisories) was a track rod end, leaking front right shock and corroded rear spring. So I finally bit the bullet and got some bits ordered.
> 
> Bilstein B14 Coilovers, Seat Cupra R top mounts, a pair of track rod ends, and some spacers (15mm front 25mm rear). Had already changed my rear number plate lights as the previous owner fitted flickering LED ones so apart from the front anti roll bar this would be the main things that needed doing.
> 
> ...


Looking good mate, just waiting for my spacers to turn up so I can fit my BBS anniversary wheels.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Which size spacers are you going for? Mine are 15 & 25 - don't want to go any bigger than that. You will have to get some pics up once they are on!

I'm just sat here wondering whether or not to go outside and work on the rocker cover or not. Suppose I probably should!


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi mate, 15 mm front and 20 rear mm, not sure if that's correct, will have to wait and see. Gonna look for some Audi centres for the caps or maybe plain BBS ones.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

The view of my replacement engine, box, clutch and drive shafts, just waiting for the oldest son to give me a hand.
Remember Hoggy's words" a cheap TT may be the most expensive car you will ever own" 4 x 32 mm basin plugs and a few bits of ally + plastic bags to cover everything, whilst I jet wash the engine... [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Just a thought mate, did you sell your original 3 bar grill? trying to get one for my TT. I had a honeycomb grill on my previous TT, wasn't sure if it let too much air thru the rad, sounds daft I know.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Engine looks like it's going to be fun! Must be a nightmare having to get that done straight away!

I was going to put the grille up for sale tomorrow - it's a Quattro sport one (gloss black) was going to ask £90 posted or £80 collected. Not sure if you are after one of those or just a regular 3 bar one. Let me know if you do want it and I won't bother listing it.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

You should follow 3TT3's splendid idea and strip bits off and bung them in the dishwasher - comes out a lot cleaner than you might expect   

Best wait for the Mrs to go out :wink:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for that, however I quite like where my testicles are at the moment thanks. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

rusTTy_racer said:


> You should follow 3TT3's splendid idea and strip bits off and bung them in the dishwasher - comes out a lot cleaner than you might expect
> 
> Best wait for the Mrs to go out :wink:


She would kill me for even considering it - and she would know. No matter how many times I ran it after she would know!

Although, we are moving soon so maybe I'll get a cheeky run in just before we leave!


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

ProjectMick said:


> Engine looks like it's going to be fun! Must be a nightmare having to get that done straight away!
> 
> I was going to put the grille up for sale tomorrow - it's a Quattro sport one (gloss black) was going to ask £90 posted or £80 collected. Not sure if you are after one of those or just a regular 3 bar one. Let me know if you do want it and I won't bother listing it.


My mistake mate, just a plain 3 bar is all I need thanks


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

No worries mate - to be honest I'm not that keen on the gloss black myself, but it's all the rage so might as well try and get some money for it so I can put it towards fixing the rest of the car!

It seem never ending, but I think that's the problem with being on a forum - you see so many well looked after cars you start to think yours I a shed when it probably isn't lol!


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

No, mine is a cheap shed at the mo, however working on making it a nice car! Not a fan of gloss black either. Might put the anni wheels on tomorrow, just to cheer me up...


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

ProjectMick said:


> rusTTy_racer said:
> 
> 
> > You should follow 3TT3's splendid idea and strip bits off and bung them in the dishwasher - comes out a lot cleaner than you might expect
> ...


Black gungy bits in the dishwasher filter could be a giveaway. If caught in the act.. "new designer dinner plate with built in drain" (inverted camcover).. yeh thatd work :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Here you go, pics with spacers ProjectMick, just gonna change the V W badges, love theses wheels.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Similar multispoke full face design


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice wheels guys - I do really like my Anni wheels, although I do sometimes take an admiring glance at the OZ Alleggerita HLT wheels every now and again.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Getting there, starts and runs great, just copying you Project Mick with the red hoses, thanks for the place to get them.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Latest pic with lower springs. Looks quite nice now...


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

alexi7 said:


> Latest pic with lower springs. Looks quite nice now...


Thats nice! Maybe some spacers?


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Its got 15 mm front and 20 mm rear, due to the Golf offset.


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

alexi7 said:


> Getting there, starts and runs great, just copying you Project Mick with the red hoses, thanks for the place to get them.


Replaced a few hoses  :lol:


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Long long time no update - had some family issues that took over and although I have done a few bits to the car I haven't had a chance to take photos and upload etc.

So I'll leave this here to start with and get cracking on a few photos of the engine bay tomorrow.










RTA Fabrications centre console with an Alpine double DIN head unit. Gives me hands free phone capability and the illumination is pretty much spot on for the Audi interior. Had one in my previous car (Bora) and you can pick them up for £40-50 now.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

ProjectMick said:


> Long long time no update - had some family issues that took over and although I have done a few bits to the car I haven't had a chance to take photos and upload etc.
> 
> So I'll leave this here to start with and get cracking on a few photos of the engine bay tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Looks good.
Is the centre console easy to fit?

Just visited the site - not cheap at £350....


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

gninnam said:


> Looks good.
> Is the centre console easy to fit?
> 
> Just visited the site - not cheap at £350....


Thanks - really pleased with it.

It is actually very easy to fit - just held in by the metal knee supports. I needed to heat the pipe for the air vent and squish it down slightly as the double DIN unit was catching it at first, but no big deal. Just used a hairdryer for a couple of minutes.

As for the cost - it has taken me almost 2 years to find one at a price that I could stomach - got this second hand but unused for just over £150.00 so not quite as horrendous as on the website. Still not cheap though.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

so what if there was a group buy of these double din units ? what would people consider a reasonable price ?

Im soon having an ipad 9.7 mount made, when its done ill show some photos, and then people can get an idea of the quality of fibreglassing i have access to ....
Incidentally, you forgot to put your knee pads back !


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

infidel.uk said:


> so what if there was a group buy of these double din units ? what would people consider a reasonable price ?
> 
> Im soon having an ipad 9.7 mount made, when its done ill show some photos, and then people can get an idea of the quality of fibreglassing i have access to ....
> Incidentally, you forgot to put your knee pads back !


Hard to say how much people would want to pay - I'm guessing less than what I paid though as mine was the only bid when I got it from Ebay a while ago. Don't go making them for peanuts now though lol!

p.s the knee pads are currently with the cleaning department :lol:


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

infidel.uk said:


> so what if there was a group buy of these double din units ? what would people consider a reasonable price ?
> 
> Im soon having an ipad 9.7 mount made, when its done ill show some photos, and then people can get an idea of the quality of fibreglassing i have access to ....
> Incidentally, you forgot to put your knee pads back !


Think I might be interested but not for a few months - Probably around the ton mark would be palatable (well for me anyway)!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

As promised, a few photos from what I've been up to.

Fitted a FMIC from Creation Motorsport - I can't really comment on whether it has made any improvements as it was fitted along with a few other items but to be fair to Colin it was built based on a 180 and he did send me some larger diameter pipework when I requested it (225 uses larger pipes).

I'll be honest - I needed to go and see him as it isn't a perfect fit with the larger pipes and ideally I think the core could do with being slightly larger, but life got in the way and if I go chasing bigger numbers then I'll probably go with WMI anyway. Kept temps in check on a very hot day (hottest of the year) when mapping so I'm happy enough.










Did an injector wiring "tuck"










Then just set about tidying things up where I could. Changed a lot of the pipework for silicone, reworked the PCV pipework to renew it and make it easier to get to, plus a few other odds and ends. Fitted a trackslag charge pipe, red coil packs (cheaper than the black ones) 3" SFS TIP and have begun fitting a few blingy bits.

Also stuck on a Skunk2 velocity stack and the largest K&N dry flow filter I could fit - cue lots of whooshy sneezy whistly noises.

Engine as it currently stands. 









Now the car needs a new O2 sensor as mine is kaput - so will be doing that along with a service. Think the sports cat I bought second hand may be on the way out also, as I scraped (and I mean scraped) through my MOT last year after failing on emissions.

Went to visit Wak and after fitting new injectors (Bosch EV630cc) the new coil packs and new plugs, along with an OEM DV after my Forge one was pronounced dead at the scene, I managed to squeeze through the MOT. Doubt I'll be as lucky this year though!

Have a billet dipstick tube and handle to fit also (for those of you who noticed my broken orange one in the pic!) and I should be pulling the rocker cover out of the shed to finish it off and send it to be powder coated along with the intake manifold.


----------



## intott (Apr 7, 2015)

Looking good!

Where is the coolant line that feeds back to the expansion tank?


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

intott said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Where is the coolant line that feeds back to the expansion tank?


Thanks, it's getting there slowly!

I removed the hard lines at the back of the engine and ran silicone vacuum hose under the intake manifold instead. Ran it alongside the fuel lines under the charge pipe. I figured seeing as many people use 8mm silicone vacuum hose for the return it would be ok to use a longer run of it.

Same with the EVAP line - just ran it under there into the intake manifold and teed off back up to the TIP. Might get rid of the TIP line though and just have it going into the manifold. So many people just cap it off/loop it/leave it dangling in the arch there can't be much to go wrong!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

So yeah, they need a refurb and they are heavier than my current wheels but who cares really.




























In their defence, they are 19x8 as opposed to my 18x7.5 BBS anni wheels. Also, it's only about 1/1.5kg per wheel more which still isn't terribly heavy when compared to some (most) 19" aftermarket wheels.

Plus they will look super pretty once done and on the car in the year 2036!!!!


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Will look nice once sorted


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

gninnam said:


> Will look nice once sorted


Thanks - they should do (I hope so!)

The thing is I am hoping to find (or maybe build) a garage to house the car in before I get them sorted out. I am collecting some body kit bits and bobs slowly and ideally want to have them fitted and the car resprayed when the wheels go on.

No rush though - no point spending all that money only to have the car sitting outside in all weathers.


----------



## Marcwithac (Mar 18, 2018)

Loving this. Looks great.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Ah yes, the 19's are drop forged, the 18's all the way down to 14's I believe are cast and hence much lighter. At least they won't buckle easily on the plus side, what with all these terrible potholes EVERYWHERE these days :evil:...


----------



## Kang (Feb 5, 2018)

Great thread, just read the whole thing. Nice work. Are you going to referb the wheels yourself? I've just bought some BBS LM reps that look like they're in the same condition as yours and I'm considering doing them myself. I don't really know what's involved to be honest.


----------



## TTSingh (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice wheel choice


----------



## NVSTMT (Jan 30, 2020)

alexi7 said:


> Just a thought mate, did you sell your original 3 bar grill? trying to get one for my TT. I had a honeycomb grill on my previous TT, wasn't sure if it let too much air thru the rad, sounds daft I know.


I want this grille


----------



## Den77 (Feb 16, 2020)

Good read but how come these builds treads just seem to stop half way through feel a bit cheated


----------

